# Sydney Safety In The Market seminar



## gregcourageous (28 August 2007)

Did anyone attend? I did... I was so close to being sold the 5k course, but decided against it at the last second. why? I'm a broke student. ha. 

Has anyone been to one of these before that can vouch for them, or say that they are a waste of time?


----------



## tasmanian (28 August 2007)

Ive been to it before.

Personally think its a waste of money. If you're loaded maybe $5000 not much but its still $5000 you can put towards trading.

Go and spend a couple of hundred dollars on good trading books especially good money management ones. U can learn it all there yourself.

Pick 10 or so stocks watch them for a few weeks see what they do each day. Get a free charting program such as incrediblecharts.com learn from that by watching the price action everyday.

It will take time but if u lose $5000 trading you will get more knowledge and importantly experience than spending $5000 on a course imo.

Take your time learning no rush the markets will still be there in a few months. Anyway nows not the time to be a beginner trading imo. Market is too vulnerable and undecided atm.

cheers


----------



## sails (28 August 2007)

gregcourageous said:


> Did anyone attend? I did... I was so close to being sold the 5k course, but decided against it at the last second. why? I'm a broke student. ha.
> 
> Has anyone been to one of these before that can vouch for them, or say that they are a waste of time?




Yes, I took that course a few years ago, but one of the problems I found is that the initial course is not much more than kindergarten.  We thought we were paying for some sort of complete education - at least that was the impression we got from their advertising at the time.

To go right through and complete all their courses would have cost around $25,000 (that was a few years ago - so could be more by now).  So I only got the introductory info which didn't end up being much help at all.  Like trying to do a jigsaw with half the pieces missing 

If you think you are specifically interested in time and price style of analysis, check out Mclaren's DVD courses - they will cost far less than SITM.  http://www.mclarenreport.net.au/articles/.  I have his ebook, but haven't yet purchased the Time Factor DVD.  I understand Magdoran uses the McLaren style of analysis (or at least incorporates it) and he has written many posts explaining his style.  Suggest you do a search to find them if you are interested in that approach.

Otherwise, I agree with Tasmanian that there are heaps of books out there.  Nick Radge has written an excellent book on trading "Adaptive Analysis for Australian Stocks" which is available at most book stores and is a must read, IMO.  Nick also has this website and offers some great educational services:  http://www.thechartist.com.au/


----------



## gregcourageous (29 August 2007)

Thanks guys... One of the speakers biggest points he kept repeating was that "you can't learn this shi*t from reading a book" which was blatantly a sales pitch. You do the first course, then they sell you the next, and so on. 

I'll look into the Mclaren stuff! 

Thanks


----------

